# Form 80 : Is it really required?



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Our case officer had asked for our PCC, Medicals and signed Form 1380, which we submitted already. 

I have been reading posts, where almost everyone have been asked to submit form 80. I was wondering, If form 80 really required, could form 1380 be sent to us by mistake (instead of form 80)?

Any reply would be highly appreciated.

Randhir Singh


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Just ask your CO, I've never heard of form 1380. Or to be safe fill out both form 80 and 1380 and send them. That way you're covered either way.



mr.india said:


> Our case officer had asked for our PCC, Medicals and signed Form 1380, which we submitted already.
> 
> I have been reading posts, where almost everyone have been asked to submit form 80. I was wondering, If form 80 really required, could form 1380 be sent to us by mistake (instead of form 80)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Just ask your CO, I've never heard of form 1380. Or to be safe fill out both form 80 and 1380 and send them. That way you're covered either way.


Yeah never heard of Form 1380. 

When my CO emailed me in January to ask for my Medicals and PCC, she also asked me to fill up Form 80.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Form 1380 is declaration by Fiji nationals.. In our case, neither me nor my wife is Fiji national, I have filled and uploaded the form any ways. 

I still feel that this form was sent to us by mistake (80 and 13 80 both have 80 at end)

I have sent a PLE some time back on this, but don't think DIAC is going to answer anyway near (they are taking almost 10-15 days to reply a PLE). I'll fill up form 80 also today. 

Thanks everyone for writing.. Just wanted to know if there is anyone in visa line got grant without filling up form 80.


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

When you have CO allocated it is best to communicate with the CO directly through the team email address and you can get the reply back within a couple of days.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Sure, I'll send a mail on monday.. Still I am curious to know if any online applicant not asked for form 80 and got grant?

Thanks..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

most people from high risk countries are asked for form 80. we filled it when we filed the application back in sept 2008. most agents make u fill it n attach with the application. i say fill it send it n wait fr them to revert


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> most people from high risk countries are asked for form 80. we filled it when we filed the application back in sept 2008. most agents make u fill it n attach with the application. i say fill it send it n wait fr them to revert


Thanks,
The contents of form-80 is same as online 175 application (that we filled online) Hence the confusion.. Looking for people who filled online application and were not asked for form -80.

We will upload it anyway.. 
Thanks again.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i know the content is the same, i thought the same when our agent asked us to fill both, but he said they ask for it for 99% cases when it comes to high risk countries, its best to fill it.. in the end its the same information, you are giving them more, not less..


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

hi,

i want to ask about the passport information in the Form 80. they asked for current and ALL previous passports. I have about 3 old/expired passports but I don't have them with me anymore - would it be okay to omit writing them in the form? I only have my current passport and the one that just expired in 2008 but not the rest of them.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jewoley said:


> hi,
> 
> i want to ask about the passport information in the Form 80. they asked for current and ALL previous passports. I have about 3 old/expired passports but I don't have them with me anymore - would it be okay to omit writing them in the form? I only have my current passport and the one that just expired in 2008 but not the rest of them.


They expect you to declare everything.. and they mean everything.. but when they would come back to you ... ......... they don't know anything..

I am not sending form 80 unless they ask for it..


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

sorry to leech on your topic but my question was more of not having those details to declare (if i'm not wrong, they ask for previous passport details) - i haven't got those old passports anymore. Can I just declare my recently expired and current passports only?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

jewoley said:


> sorry to leech on your topic but my question was more of not having those details to declare (if i'm not wrong, they ask for previous passport details) - i haven't got those old passports anymore. Can I just declare my recently expired and current passports only?


Yes, they ask for all your passports.. if you don't have old passporst, just wirte in the blanks, other Old Passports surrendered.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks, mr.india.


----------

